

WHO: "situation in Guinea has improved significantly over the last few weeks" - Fomite
http://www.afro.who.int/en/clusters-a-programmes/dpc/epidemic-a-pandemic-alert-and-response/outbreak-news/4121-ebola-virus-disease-west-africa-25-april-2014.html

======
Fomite
Potentially of interest to those watching the Ebola outbreak in West Africa -
several sites in Guinea have passed the typical Ebola incubation period
without reporting new cases.

